# Baby Cradle



## Upstate (Nov 28, 2011)

Hey all, below are some pictures of a baby cradle I made for my brother and sister-in-law for Christmas for their first upcoming baby. Solid white oak, and mostly mortise and tenon joinery. The gloss finish wasn't my idea, but regardless, I'm pretty satisfied with it (and I sure hope they are). Critiques? :smile:

PS, sorry about a few of the pictures, the lighting is awful in my living room.

PPS, the marble fireplace surround and mantle were my first ever woodworking projects. The built-in a shelf behind the stained glass door holds the cable box and what-not into the corner wall to hide the wires:thumbup:


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Pics look good to me. Beautiful job, I can't see anything wrong. Your sister will be proud of you. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

Very very very nice! Just needs a pad, bumpers, and a wee little one.

...GEAUX KNICKS...


----------



## Upstate (Nov 28, 2011)

Thanks, I'm more than satisfied with the results. Threw 75lbs of weight in it and not a creak or crack.

On a different topic, I almost hate giving projects away as xmas gifts because not very many of the non woodworking variety realize how long these projects take!


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

A lot of people don't realize what it takes to do fine furniture. It's not Ikea junk. Lol


----------



## Upstate (Nov 28, 2011)

Ha, I'm just praying I don't see it on CL a year from now...


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Looks great. There are those who recognize and appreciate quality and those who don't. Hopefully the recipients do.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Upstate said:


> Ha, I'm just praying I don't see it on CL a year from now...


Why would it be on C L?


----------



## Upstate (Nov 28, 2011)

It wont be, but the rugrat will be out of the cradle by then and who knows what will happen to it at that time. It's like a crib, how many people without babies anymore do you know that have an old crib laying around? Maybe they'll have another and get two uses out of it before they store it or give it away


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Upstate said:


> It wont be, but the rugrat will be out of the cradle by then and who knows what will happen to it at that time. It's like a crib, how many people without babies anymore do you know that have an old crib laying around? Maybe they'll have another and get two uses out of it before they store it or give it away


It'll be a family heirloom that's for sure. I'm sure the kid will pass it down.


----------

